# Left Hand Drive Conversion



## davidpaulin (Jun 13, 2005)

is there a dash from another nissan that can fit in a R32 ??? and don't say no if oyu don't know please
thanks!


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

there was a comapny that use to do it oin CA,but they went out of business cause MX cant release any cars.but u have to check with cars sent to U.A.N.they have to be conversted to LHD.see where there get theres done


----------



## davidpaulin (Jun 13, 2005)

maybe a 300zx or 240sx dash would fit
it looks kinda similar ...


----------



## B-rent (Dec 7, 2003)

It may really depend what model of Skyline. I know that with a 240sx it is very hard to fit an RB26DETT (GTR) because the extra turbo interferes with the steering column although it is possible it is easier to fit an RB25DET (GTS). Regardless I would imagine that it will take a large amount of custom work to do the conversion. However as with anything else if you have the money Im sure there is someone that can do the necessary work to redirect the steering column. 

One suggestion I have for you is to see if you can get someone to fabricate a custom dash out of fiberglass then cover it with vinyl and put in a steering column from a 240sx or a 300zx. If you just pull a full dash out of a 240 or a 300 then it will probably not look very good as it wont line up properly. 

If you do this conversion please post pics and instructions so that I can see how to do this as I want to get a Skyline and RHD is difficult to drive in some situations.


----------



## davidpaulin (Jun 13, 2005)

the only reason why i want LHD is that i dont like to stay behind people lol ... and its kinda hard to see if other cars are coming when youre sitting the other side ...


----------



## B-rent (Dec 7, 2003)

Yeah thats the whole reason I would consider a LHD conversion too. Passing on a 2 lane road is extremely hard with RHD (I assume).


----------



## davidpaulin (Jun 13, 2005)

i saw an R34 last weekend there was a modified car show here and the R34 was LHD ....


----------

